
Show HN: Kafka Sprout – Web GUI for Your Kafka Clusters - kafkasprout
https://github.com/oslabs-beta/Kafka-Sprout
======
kafkasprout
Please check it out! Let me know if you guys have any comments or feedback,
I'd really appreciate it!

